# Stick Steer Boat Help



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I know there are some members off to the East that can help me out. I'm wanting a 1660 or similar stick steer boat. I have it narrowed between Scandy White and Bracewell, I would include Xtreme but don't want the hassel of buying my motor separate again like I did the first time. Quality wise and fit and finish which one of these boats should I be dealing with. I'm gonna check them both out when I finally make the trip on the other side of the world to get there but weighing my options before then. I've owned a SW way back and it was a fine boat but haven't seen the newer ones up close. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have the 14 ft square bow Scandalous. Bought new in 08. Have used the hell out of it and have had absolutely no problems with it-carpet has held up great, never any issues with the controls, etc etc. Very quality built. Friend has a 16 ft-ive fished on it a lot, his opinion is same as mine.

Not sure about Bracewell, think all of them are kin and used to build the "White Line" boat back in the day and then separated to form the two...I could be wrong and that is not pertinent to your question. Again I have no complaints about mine and it has been extensively used.

Forgot to mention that the folks there were very accommodating when I asked them to build one without the rear box under the seat. Had them put in a fixed pedestal to allow more room for me to shove junk under my partner's feet.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a Rhino 16VPRO w/ 40hp Honda....love it. Boat and alum trailer hand made in Hartford, AL. Joe and his boys do good work.

http://www.rhinoboat.com/boat-models


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I looked at Rhino before I bought my last Xtreme and they are laid out great but the fit and finish of them are horrible.


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

My dad had a rhino 16 vpro. It is the best stick steer boat on the market. All welded all aluminum, rock solid. I currently have a bass tracker pan fish 17. Which is a 16th boat, and we love it again all welded all aluminum. If you were planning on keeping this boat for a life time I would get an aluminum boat.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

joshuae2 said:


> My dad had a rhino 16 vpro. It is the best stick steer boat on the market. All welded all aluminum, rock solid. I currently have a bass tracker pan fish 17. Which is a 16th boat, and we love it again all welded all aluminum. If you were planning on keeping this boat for a life time I would get an aluminum boat.


Maybe it's just me but I couldn't spend $10-12k on a boat that looks like a 5 year old welded it together. It's a shame to cause I do like the boats and Joe, I belive his name is, is a great guy to talk with.


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have never really seen a bad weld on the rhinos. Now I have seen some humdingers on the xtreme boats. And if you look online you can't hardly find a used one for sale. People don't get rid of them. That's what I was looking for because I couldn't afford a new one, and had to settle for the bass tracker. However I am in love with my tracker other than the merc on the back.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Go to Xtreme and then ride up the road to Rhino. If you can tell me with a straight face the welds are better on the Rhino I'll give you my Christmas bonus. Xtreme has some if the best welds I've ever seen on a boat. Rhinos are so bad they have to grind them down. Rhino welds aluminum with a mig welder not a tig.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> Go to Xtreme and then ride up the road to Rhino. If you can tell me with a straight face the welds are better on the Rhino I'll give you my Christmas bonus.


Get ready to fork that bonus over!! I'm gonna get some Botox shots...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I posted on here last year that I actually cut myself on one of rhinos welds. I owned a Xtreme fir a couple years and people talked about how amazing the welds were. Rhino not so much. This is a Xtreme weld.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Splittine said:


> Maybe it's just me but I couldn't spend $10-12k on a boat that looks like a 5 year old welded it together. It's a shame to cause I do like the boats and Joe, I belive his name is, is a great guy to talk with.


It's just you.......the boat fishes just fine.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Splittine said:


> Go to Xtreme and then ride up the road to Rhino. If you can tell me with a straight face the welds are better on the Rhino I'll give you my Christmas bonus. Xtreme has some if the best welds I've ever seen on a boat. Rhinos are so bad they have to grind them down. Rhino welds aluminum with a mig welder not a tig.


I looked at both and have the Rhino...and love it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I never said it didn't fish good. Just looks like shit.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I never said it didn't fish good. Just looks like shit.


What do you need all them stacked nickels for?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just left Rhino....their welding has improved but still not in the same catagory as Xtreme. The fit and finish just isn't there to justify the $17k price tag they have on a river boat.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Head on over to Blountstown


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kmerr80 said:


> Head on over to Blountstown


I am after Christmas. Already talked to Bracewell and Scandy a couple times each on the phone.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Bracewell and Scandy's are the same boat with a different name on them...hardly any difference.


----------

